# USB/Battery/ IDK WTF IS GOING ON...



## GalaxyDozie (Nov 16, 2012)

So I have a Showcase from C-Spire and I just put a JB Rom on it thanks to the help of one of this forum's member, but now im trying to put it on my brothers Showcase and heres the situation.

1. His phone already has a problem where it cant be turned on unless it is plugged into some sort of usb charging (wall/computer). If its not plugged in and you try to turn it on then it just loads the normal Battery charging image that shows up when you plug it into USB while the phone is off. This is very unusual because its not plugged into USB. I thought it was a software issue since he had upgraded his phone to 2.3.6 with the official C-Spire updates, so I (after hours of struggling) got it into download mode and flashed stock Froyo since I dont really trust the GB roms(lol) but even after that the problem remained, so I flashed GB stock, problem still remained...

SO now im like, screw it, I go into download mode and do Heimdall and load the JB rom in CWM. Everything goes fine..until its tme to reboot rom... it just hangs on the samsung logo for ever and doesnt boot...

SO I plug it into the computer and it automatically boots in CWM 4which is unusual since CWM 6 is what it updated to for the installation.. when I wipe and try to install in CWM 4 the rom just magically starts to boot up... Ive repeated the process and this is what happens EVERYTIME... lol.. HELP ME PLEASE. I think its a hardware issue.. any ideas on how to fix?


----------

